# How to keep FreeBSD updated



## RodrigoBSD (Aug 9, 2019)

Hello I would like to know if there is any way to keep FreeBSD updated and this without having to reinstall
What do I mean? For example, suppose I am using Kde Plasma which I want to update to the latest version without waiting for the next stable release to be released as ae would in a rolling release like Arch Linux for example. How is this done?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2019)

Updating packages; `pkg upgrade`
Updating the base OS: freebsd-update(8)



RodrigoBSD said:


> By the way mw would like to know if anyone knows how to do this on NetBSD and OpenBSD since I plan to install them together with FreeBSD, I ask this here because I don't know where to find OpenBSD and NetBSD users because I do not see that there are forums of these operating systems and I hope not bother with this


Rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules


----------



## RodrigoBSD (Aug 9, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Updating packages; `pkg upgrade`
> Updating the base OS: freebsd-update(8)


Can you pass me the part of the manual where they teach you to use FreeBSD update and this applies to OpenBSD and NetBSD? I know they are different but as I say I would like to know how to do the same in these operating systems.

As I said I hope not to bother with this, I just try to obtain information about these 3 operating systems that are my favorites (for various reasons) to be able to install them and use them in the appropriate way and adapt to my needs, I do not look for them to be easy at all I really like reading and learning (I study computer science among many things)


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2019)

RodrigoBSD said:


> Can you pass me the part of the manual where they teach you to use FreeBSD update


Update procedure is mentioned in the release notes for each version. For packages you just run `pkg upgrade`, see pkg-upgrade(8). 



RodrigoBSD said:


> this applies to OpenBSD and NetBSD?


I have no idea. Again, read the Forum rules, we ONLY support FreeBSD here.


----------



## RodrigoBSD (Aug 9, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Updating packages; `pkg upgrade`
> Updating the base OS: freebsd-update(8)
> 
> 
> Rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules


Ok, thanks, I will delete the part where I mention OpenBSD and NetBSD because I don't intend to have problems.


----------



## 6502 (Aug 9, 2019)

I have similar question but with little difference. Is there option to install only critical security updates (automatically)?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 9, 2019)

6502 said:


> I have similar question but with little difference. Is there option to install only critical security updates (automatically)?



You can script freebsd-update(8) to run every now and then. If you are using RELEASE the freebsd-update updates (not upgrades) are security fixes only.


----------

